# Telescopic Aluminum Planks



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking at maybe picking one of these up. How many of you guys use them and if you do what lengths? They've got one on sale nearby that goes from 6-9', but I'm thinking why bother for something that short. Why not just use a 10' 2X12?

Also wondering if you have to use some kind of anti slip something or other in between aluminum ladder rungs and the plank itself? Aluminum on aluminum has got to be slippery.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Looking at maybe picking one of these up. How many of you guys use them and if you do what lengths? They've got one on sale nearby that goes from 6-9', but I'm thinking why bother for something that short. Why not just use a 10' 2X12?
> 
> Also wondering if you have to use some kind of anti slip something or other in between aluminum ladder rungs and the plank itself? Aluminum on aluminum has got to be slippery.



They are heavy, and ungainly for storage.
If you've got a niche for it, get one for sure.
Otherwise, I'd stick with the bouncy 2x12...stick.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

WisePainter said:


> They are heavy, and ungainly for storage.
> If you've got a niche for it, get one for sure.
> Otherwise, I'd stick with the bouncy 2x12...stick.


Ha, the bouncy part is the reason I was thinking of these. I really don't enjoy the bouncing feature of the... stick. Inorganic over the organic was the draw here.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I hear ya'.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I use the werner 8-13ft extension planks. It's a great size for interior and exterior. To keep it from sliding I use the rubber bungees


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got six of them and love em. I always keep one 6'-9' & one 8'-13' on the van at all times. Obviously they come in handy on exteriors, but they also work great on interior stairways. If you get one, I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, and 'bouncing planks' is what makes painting fun


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Looking at maybe picking one of these up. How many of you guys use them and if you do what lengths? They've got one on sale nearby that goes from 6-9', but I'm thinking why bother for something that short. Why not just use a 10' 2X12? Also wondering if you have to use some kind of anti slip something or other in between aluminum ladder rungs and the plank itself? Aluminum on aluminum has got to be slippery.


A 10' 2 by 12 can't go down to 6'. You know. Often you want to get ur plank someplace and it's too long to make the corner. Stair tower is a good example. 
I love having a plank like that available. Takes out the guesswork too. Got some room there to over underestimate a move.
I don't think they are heavy. But then I came up using the wooden ones. 
Good tool to have


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh, and 'bouncing planks' is what makes painting fun


 Screw that....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Screw that....


LOL. You and I are both old enough to have started out with the wood stretch planks. THOSE planks made for some interesting days.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Last year I did a stairwell where I had to use a 16' 2X12". You want to talk about bouncy! GC I was working for (really good guy, not that other guy) jokingly asked after I was done why his plank smelled like pee!

My mother in law tried to give me the telescopic(?) wooden planks HER parents used when they were painting! It had to be at least 60yrs old or something like that.

Thanks for all the ideas guys. Gonna grab this one this weekend. I'd like to find a Canadian source for the 8-13s. Finding the good/fun stuff around here locally is next to impossible. (EDIT: Never mind. Big orange has them for $220.)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Now I can remember what the metal brackets were from when I had my garage fire in January. Racked my brains and just couldn't think of what they were. Thanks.

Hated them then and hate them now. Got the sturdiest non telescoping planks I could buy. All the way to 24'. When the knee started going, if it wasn't solid, I wasn't on it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmm, now here's an interesting decision. The 6-9' 12.8' wide plank is $100, the 8-13" 15" wide is $220.

I'd like to have 2 more inches. Plus, an extra 4' makes it a bit more useful/versatile, and it's made by Werner, which is a much better known brand name than the Canadian Tire brand name.

Both grade 1, 250lb capacity.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm, now here's an interesting decision. The 6-9' 12.8' wide plank is $100, the 8-13" 15" wide is $220.
> 
> I'd like to have 2 more inches. Plus, an extra 4' makes it a bit more useful/versatile, and it's made by Werner, which is a much better known brand name than the Canadian Tire brand name.
> 
> Both grade 1, 250lb capacity.


In the end, you'll end up with both anyway :yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> In the end, you'll end up with both anyway :yes:


My wife's gonna kill me, cuz I know you're right.

My friends say I'm addicted to ladders.

Anyone else talk to their ladders? I've got a problem.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Looking at maybe picking one of these up. How many of you guys use them and if you do what lengths? They've got one on sale nearby that goes from 6-9', but I'm thinking why bother for something that short. Why not just use a 10' 2X12?
> 
> Also wondering if you have to use some kind of anti slip something or other in between aluminum ladder rungs and the plank itself? Aluminum on aluminum has got to be slippery.


Unless you're buying a scaffold-grade (laminated) wood plank, safety is the biggest reason to go with the aluminium version. 

They are beasts for their length, but they are handy in a lot of situations.

We use theses guys for securing them on trestles, brackets, jacks, and ladders.

http://www.nrs.com/product/1440/nrs-1-hd-tie-down-straps


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife's gonna kill me, cuz I know you're right.
> 
> My friends say I'm addicted to ladders.
> 
> Anyone else talk to their ladders? I've got a problem.



Are you gonna get ladder jacks, or what will you be resting the plank on? Only mentioned it since if you're factoring in cost, the jacks will add $50-&100 for a pair.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ha, the bouncy part is the reason I was thinking of these. I really don't enjoy the bouncing feature of the... stick. Inorganic over the organic was the draw here.


Put a second 2 by 12 on top of the first 2 by 12 and almost all of the bounce goes away. Unless you want to spend all that nice money...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have 4- 10'ers and use them a whole lot. Beats lumping the big 24'er around.

Interior stair cases, exterior double hung windows, roof lines to ladder jacks.

I would be lost with out mine.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Are you gonna get ladder jacks, or what will you be resting the plank on? Only mentioned it since if you're factoring in cost, the jacks will add $50-&100 for a pair.


Yeah, noticed those. Gonna have to factor those into this purchase if it's worth the bother. Those would make this worth it for next years exterior season.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife's gonna kill me, cuz I know you're right.
> 
> My friends say I'm addicted to ladders.
> 
> Anyone else talk to their ladders? I've got a problem.


I talk dirty to mine, call it all kinds of bad names. The best part. The ladders never have any thing to say.

Right now we have 2 of each. 4,6,7,8 foot steps, 16', 20', 24', 28' 32' 40'. I want to grab a couple more 16'-28'.

I also need more Festool and Bacon.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a few 16' 2x 12's stored up on some rafters. I decided it was time to burn them as they HAD to be dried out and weak. I put one between a couple of cinder blocks and jumped up and down many times. All it did was bounce me into the air. These things were 35 years old. 

I do remember learning how to walk in rhythm with the bounce.


But now I have a Louisville 8 - 13 which has proved invaluable for stairwells and ceilings and a Werner 4 - 6 which I can't say has proved useful but a handful of times. The Louisville has a nice locking pin to lock closed and every foot opened. 

I've never had issues with them slipping, but then again I make sure the overhang is sufficient.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

After a not so lucrative winter, I finally got around to justifying the expense of ordering the 8-13 Werner this morning. This after doing two stairwells this week the old fashioned way (dangling, leaning way off a 3 way extension ladder). Threw the purchase idea by the wife and she approved.

Can't wait to get my new ladder toy.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I paid under $100 for the 6'-9', when Canadian Tire had them on sale. Great for stairways and long enough for me. Also easier to transport.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pete6114 said:


> I paid under $100 for the 6'-9', when Canadian Tire had them on sale. Great for stairways and long enough for me. Also easier to transport.


I was considering getting that one earlier, but I think as someone said earlier in this thread I'll probably end up with both at some point. Gonna keep an eye out on the Can Tire flyer to catch that one next time it goes on sale.

Just a FYI, if you're in need of a Dewalt drill/driver combo... Can Tire has the 20V Lithium Ion combo on for $110 off this weekend. Today's the last day of the sale. I picked up one yesterday as my 18VXRP is dying.

God I love Tuesdays for the Can Tire flyer delivery. It's like Christmas every Tuesday.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> In the end, you'll end up with both anyway :yes:


You were so right back then. Just picked up the 6-9' for $100 on sale from $250!


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You were so right back then. Just picked up the 6-9' for $100 on sale from $250!




Was that at Canadian Tire too?


Murph


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

MurphysPaint said:


> Was that at Canadian Tire too?
> 
> 
> Murph


Yep. That place is good for some things. Their folding steel saw horses are regularly $49.99 each, but every 2 months or so they go for $14. Diamond blades for grinder wheels, ladders, etc. all go on sale for serious discounts every few months.

I honestly don't remember buying something there for the past several years for full price.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep. That place is good for some things. Their folding steel saw horses are regularly $49.99 each, but every 2 months or so they go for $14. Diamond blades for grinder wheels, ladders, etc. all go on sale for serious discounts every few months.
> 
> I honestly don't remember buying something there for the past several years for full price.




They tend to be over priced if it's not on sale, but their sale prices are incredible. Be careful with some of their power tools, when I was shopping for a grinder and the one they were selling was 8 amps instead of the 11 amp one from Home Depot for a similar price.


Murph


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep. That place is good for some things. Their folding steel saw horses are regularly $49.99 each, but every 2 months or so they go for $14. Diamond blades for grinder wheels, ladders, etc. all go on sale for serious discounts every few months.
> 
> I honestly don't remember buying something there for the past several years for full price.


I can drive to Lynn Ladder and get some deals every few months. We are going there to buy our next scaffolding set ups.


----------

